# Topics > Entities > Companies >  ZoomInfo Technologies Inc., software, Vancouver, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - zoominfo.com

youtube.com/zoominformation

facebook.com/ZoomInformation

twitter.com/zoominfo

linkedin.com/company/zoominfo

instagram.com/zoominfo

ZoomInfo Technologies Inc. on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Henry Schuck

----------


## Airicist

Article "ZoomInfo drops $575M on Chorus.ai as AI shakes up the sales market"

by Ron Miller, Alex Wilhelm
July 13, 2021

Chorus.ai (AffectLayer, Inc.)

----------

